# Law Conversion Course



## Simonajane (May 17, 2016)

Hello,

Is there anyone on this forum that studied a non law degree in the Uk and then converted it by doing the Graduate Diploma in Law conversion course. After completing this did you find it hard to get the qualification accepted by the Law Society here?

Thank you


----------

